# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Talkan ve Curcan Katliamları, EMEVİLERİN TARİHİN EN AŞAĞILIK TÜRK SOYKIRIMLARI

## anau

*Talkan ve Curcan Katliamları*15 Temmuz 2011, 15:53
1. TARİHİN EN AŞAĞILIK SOYKIRIMLARINDAN BİRİ - TALKAN KATLİAMI

Buhara’da olanlar diğer Türk Beyliklerinde de etkilerini gösterir.. Aynı şeylerin kendi başlarına geleceğinden korkmaktadırlar.. Sogd meliki Neyzek Tarhan şehrinin yıkıma uğramaması için Kuteybe ile anlaşmak zorunda kalır.. Bu anlaşmaya göre Tarhan haraç verecek ve tarafsız kalacaktır.. Ancak bu tarafsız kalmalar ve Türklerin birleşememeleri Arapların işlerini kolaylaştırmış ve Türk beyliklerini istedikleri gibi istila edip talan etmişlerdir.. İlk olarak saldırıya uğrayan Kibac Hatun’a diğer beyliklerden yardım gelmeyince, o yardımı esirgeyenler aynı akibete uğramışlardır.. Bu olaylarda Türklerin belli bir şekilde organize olamamaları da onların Araplar tarafından istila edilmelerini kolaylaştırmıştır.. Neyzek Tarhan daha sonra Kuteybe ile yaptiğı anlaşmada hatalı olduğunu ve bu anlaşmanın kendisine hiçbir güvence getirmeyeceği gibi diğer Türk Beylerine de ihanet etmiş olacağını anlar.. Tohoristan’a dönerek bütün Türk Beyliklerine birer mektup yazar ve onları ortak bir direnişe girmeleri için uyarmaya çalışır.. İlk olumlu yanıt Talkan meliki Sehrek’den gelir..Tarhan’ın planlarını öğrenen Kuteybe, buna karşılık Belh şehrinde hazırlık yaparak, baharda büyük bir ordu ile Talkan şehrine doğru yürür.. O ana kadar bir direniş hazırlığı yapamayan Talkan şehri meliki Sehrek, Kuteybe’nin gelişinden önce şehri terkeder.. Şehre hiç savaşmadan giren Kuteybe’nin adamları şehirde eli kılıç tutabilen nekadar erkek varsa hepsini kılıçtan geçirirler.. Bu katliam o zamana kadar yapılanların en büyüğüdür.. Kuteybe bu katliamı diğer beyliklere ibret olması için yapar.. Kuteybe’nin askerleri öldürebildikleri kadar öldürürler, geri kalanları da, Talkan yolu üzerindeki ağaçlara asarlar.. Bu yolun 4 fersah ( 24 Km.) mesafelik bölümü Türklerin ağaçlara asılan cesetleri ile doludur.. Talkan katliamı tarihe, Arapların o güne kadar yaptıkları katliamların en büyüğü olarak geçmiştir.. Halk, Müslüman Araplarla savaşmadığı halde, Kuteybe ve askerleri sırf diğerlerine örnek olsun diye 40.000 kadar kişiyi kılıçtan geçirmiş, ağaçlara asmıştır.. bütün bunlar hep İslam adına yapılmıştır..
Kuteybe, Talkan katliamından sonra Suman’a girer.. erkeklerin pek çoğunu öldürterek, kadınlarını ve kızlarını cariye olarak alıkoyar.. Daha sonra Kes ve Nesef’de aynı şeyleri yapar.. Erkekler öldürülür, Türk kadın ve kızları utanç verici bir şekilde Araplara cariye olurlar.. Daha sonra Faryab’a yönelir ve Faryab’ın teslim olmasını ister.. Faryab halkı başlarına gelecekleri bildiklerinden teslim olmaya yanaşmazlar.. Erkekleri dövüşerek ölürler.. Bütün şehir yakılır.. Araplar bu şehre yakılmış şehir anlamında Muhtereka derler.. Kuteybe, Faryab’dan sonra, Tarhan’ın çekildiği kale Bazgis’i kuşatır.. 2 ay süreyle devamlı olarak buraya saldırır fakat bir sonuç elde edemez.. Bu arada kış yaklaşır..Kuteybe’nin kışın savaşacak gücü yoktur ancak, kale içindeki Türklerin de yiyecekleri bitmiştir.. Her iki tarafta savaşın kendileri için kaybedildiğini düşünür.. Kuteybe son olarak bir hileye baş vurur.. Tarhan’ın yanına Muhammed bin Selim adındaki adamını gönderir.. Muhammed ibni Selim Tarhan’ın teslim olması durumunda kendisine hiç bir şekilde zarar gelmeyeceği güvencesini verir.. Kalenin açlık içinde olmasından dolayı Tarhan’ın Kuteybe’nin teklifini kabul etmesinden başka yapılacak bir şeyi yoktur.. Komutanları ile görüşüp teklifi kabul ederler.. Silahlarını teslim ederek kaleden çıkarlar.. Tarhan kaleden çıkar çıkmaz yakalanır, etrafı hendek açılmış bir çadırda zincire vurulur..Kuteybe bu arada Tarhan’ı hemen öldürmez.. Haccac’a haber göndererek ne yapacağını sorar.. Haccac Tarhan için, “ O bir Müslüman düşmanıdır hiç aman vermeden öldür” der.. Kuteybe önce Tarhan’ın iki oğlunu, Tarhan’ın ve toplanan halkın gözü önünde öldürtür.. Arkasından 700 kadar Türk savaşçısının başlarını gene Tarhan’ın ve halkın gözü önünde kestirir.. Tarhan’ı da bizzat kendisi öldürür.. Bütün kesilen başlar Haccac’a gönderilir.

Tarhan’ın öldürülmesinden sonra, Kuteybe, Aral Gölü’nün altında bulunan Harzem bölgesine yürür.. Harzem’de Caygan ile Havarizat arasında taht kavgası vardır.. Kuteybe Caygan’la işbirliği yapar.. Önce Havarizat ile etrafındakileri öldürtür.. Arkasından Camhud melikini yenerek 4000 civarında esir alırlar.. Ancak, daha sonra bunlar Kuteybe’nin emri üzerine öldürülürler..

Bu olay, Ziya Kitapçı''nın, İslam Tarihi ve Türkler adlı kitabında aynen şöyle anlatılır ;
Bu harblerden birinde, et-Taberi''nin bütün tafsilatı ile anlattığına göre, bir defasında Abdurrahman b. Müslim, Kuteybe''ye, 4000 esirle gelmişti. Kuteybe, Abdurrahman''ın böyle kalabalık Türk esirleri ile geldiğini görünce hemen tahtının çıkarılmasını ve bir meydana kurulmasını istedi. Tahtının üzerine mağruru bir eda ile oturan Kuteybe, bu Türk esirlerinden bin tanesini sağına, bin tanesini soluna, bin tanesini arkasına ve bin tanesinide önüne dizilmelerini söylemiş ve sonrada Arap askerlerine dönerek yalın kılıç bu Türklerin kafalarının koparılmasını emretmiştir. Cebbar, zorba, insafsız Arap komutanının etrafının bir anda bu Türklerin kafa kol ve gövdeleri ile bir kan gölü haline geldiğinden hiç kimsenin şüphesi olmamalıdır. Bu harblerde öldürülen Türklerin haddi hesabı yoktu. Nitekim bu vahşetten adeta gururlanan bir Arap şairi Kaah el-Aşkari şöyle haykırmıştır,

”Kazah ve Facfac önlerinde korkudan birbirlerine sarılmış zavallı Türkleri öldürdüğünüz geceleri hele bir hatırlayınız.

Herkesi kılıçtan geçirdiniz. Sadece ata dahi binmeyecek yaşta küçük çocuklar kaldı. Binenlerde o hırçın atların sırtında sanki bir yük gibiydiler.”

Harzem’de ayaklanan halk, Kuteybe ile işbirliği yaptığı için Caygan’ı öldürür..Bunun üzerine, Kuteybe bütün Harzem’i yakıp yıkar, halkı kılıçtan geçirir.. Harzemli ünlü Türk bilgini, Biruni Harzem’deki uygarlığın yok edilişini şu şekilde anlatır.. “Kuteybe, her çareye baş vurarak Harzemlilerin yazılı dilini bilenleri, geleneklerini koruyanlarını, bütün bilginleri öldürttü, böylece herşey karanlıklara gömüldü.. İslam Harzemlilerin içinde girerken, onların tarihi hakkında bilinenleri artık öğrenme olanağı bırakmadı..Harzem’i yıktıktan sonra Kuteybe, Semerkant üzerine yürür..Semerkant meliki Gurek üzerine gelen Müslümanlara karşı diğer Türk Beyliklerinden yardım ister.. Taşkent ve Fergane’den yardım gönderir, fakat gelen birlikler yolda Kuteybe’nin askerleri tarafından pusuya düşürülerek yok edilirler..Semerkant, kuşatılır.. Araplar mancınık ateşi ile saldırırlar.. Daha fazla dayanamayacağını anlayan Gurek, Kuteybe ile anlaşmak zorunda kalır..Bu anlaşmaya göre,

1.Semerkant Araplara her sene 2.200.000 altın ödeyecektir..
2.Bir defaya mahsus olmak üzere 30.000 Türk gencini esir olarak verecektir..
3.Şehirde Cami yapılacaktır..
4.Şehirde eli silah tutan kimse dolaşmayacaktır..
5.Tapınak ve putlardaki tüm mücevherler Kuteybe’ye teslim edilecektir..

Daha sonra Kuteybe, altından yapılan putları erittirerek alır ve Merv’e geri döner.. Dönerken kardeşi Abdurrahman bin Muslim’i Semerkant’ın başına vali olarak bırakır..
Kuteybe’nin Merv’e dönüşünden sonra, Türkler kendi aralarında işgalci Müslümanlara karşı bir direniş birliği kurarlar.. Zaman zaman Ceyhun ırmağını geçerek Araplara pusu kurar ve ciddi zararlar verirler.. Haccac Kuteybe’ye Taşkent ve Fergana’yi işgal etmesi talimatını verir.. Kuteybe Taşkent’e gider fakat başarılı olamaz.. Bu arada Haccac ölür. Halife Velid, Kuteybe’ye Türklere karşı savaşları devam ettirmesini söyler.. Kuteybe bu sefer Kasgar’a doğru yola çıkar.. Tam Kasgar’ı kuşatacakken Halife Velid ölür, yerine Süleyman ibni Abdülmelik halife olur.. Bu yeni Halife ile arası hiç iyi olmayan Kuteybe Kasgar seferini yarıda bırakarak ona karşı ayaklanır, ancak kendi komutanları tarafından 11 yakını ile birlikte 716 senesinde kafası kesilerek öldürülür.. Çünkü Kuteybe’nin komutanları Halifeye karşı gelmek istememişlerdir..


Taberi Anlatımları

Aşağıdaki pasajlar doğrudan Taberinin anlatımından alınmıştır.

Tarih-i Taberi / Cilt 3/(Syf-343)

Her kim Türk’lerden baş getirirse yüz dirhem vereceğim. İmdi müslümanlar bir bir Türk’lerin başını kesip getirip 100 dirhemi aldılar.Ve Türk’leri dağıtıp hesapsız kırdılar ve mübaleğa ile mal ve ganimet alıp yine dönüp Merv’e geldiler.

Yaz gelince Kuteybe Horasan şehirlerine nameler gönderip asker topladı. Sonra göçüp Talkan’a vardı. Şehrek ki Talkan meliki idi. Neyzekle müttefik idi. Kuteybe’nin geldiğini işitince kaçtı. Kuteybe Talkan’a girdiği vakit hükmetti ki ahalisini kılıçtan geçireler. Ne kadar kırabilirlerse kıralar. Bunun üzerine Kuteybe’nin askeri orada hesapsız adam öldürdü.

Rivayet ederler ki 4 fersenk yol iki taraftan muttasıl ceviz ağacı dallarına adamlar asılmış idi. Oradan göçtü. Mervalarüd’e kondu. Oradaki melik kaçtı. Kuteybe onun da iki oğlunu tuttukta kalan şehrin beyleri itaat edip istikbale geldiler.(Syf-344)

Kuteybe dedi: - Vallahi eğer benim ömrümden üç söz söyleyecek kadar zaman kalmış olsa bunu derim ki (Uktülühü uktülühü uktülühü). ( Hepsini öldürün, hepsini öldürün, hepsini öldürün )
Bunun üzerine Neyzek’i ve iki kardeşi oğulları ki biri Sol ve biri Osman’dır. Ve yine o kendisi ile mahsur olanların hepsini öldürdüler.hepsi 700 adam idi. Buyurdu başlarını kesip Haccac’a gönderdiler.(Syf-347)
Kuteybe deve palanı demek olur.(Syf-351)
.......


Bu 70 yıl süren Türk-arap savaşlarının en önemli noktaları ve sonuçları ;

1- 100.000'in üstünde Türk katledilmiştir.
2- 50.000'in üstünde Türk genci köle ve cariye yapılmıştır.
3- Şehirler yağmalanmış , ganimet diye halkın herşeyi talan edilmiştir.
4- Tüm zenginlikler , tarihi eserler yokedilmiş , yakılmış , yıkılmıştır.
5- Dünyanın en büyük katliamlarından biri olan "Talkan Katliamında" 40.000 Türkün kesilerek
24 km yol boyunca ağaçlarda sallandırılmıştır.( Tarihte örneği çok azdır.)
6- Aynı şekilde "Curcan Katliamında da esir alınan 40.000 Türk'ün nehir kenarında kafaları
kesilmiş , nehrin suyu kıpkızıl olmuş , cesetler yine ağaçlarda sallandırılmıştır.
7- "Teslim olursanız canınız bağışlanacak" sözü hiç bir zaman yerine getirilmemiş ,
"Şeriat söz tanımaz" denilerek kadın-erkek kılıçtan geçirilmiştir.

8- Araplar tarihte yaşadıkları bu en büyük yağma ve talandan çok büyük servet elde etmişlerdir.
9- Türkler böyle bir vahşet ve mezalimi Çinlilerden dahi görmemişlerdir.
10-Bu tarihi gerçekler "islam etkilenmesin" düşüncesiyle gizlenmekte , bahsedilmemektedir.
Türkçü siyasetçiler dahi konuyu geçiştirmektedir. Bundan da Araplar nasiplenmektedir


Türkler Nasıl Müslüman Oldular ? 

Giderek daha çok siyasete bulaştırılmak istenen İslam, ilk olarak Türklere ne şekilde ve hangi şartlarda gelmiştir pek bilinmez, sanki bilinmesi de pek istenmez. Ancak, bir çoğumuzun bilmediği, yada bilmek istemediği bu tarih, en çok bilmemiz gereken konuların başında gelmektedir..
Aşağıdaki döküman tamamen İslami kaynaklardan, Taberi ve Zekeriya Kitapçı gibi İslami tarihçi ve yazarlardan düzenlenerek hazırlanmıştır.

Türklerin ilk Müslümanlaştırılmaları ile ilgili 670 li tarihlere dayanan bilgiler maalesef okullarda bizlere hiçbir zaman verilmemiş, verilen bilgiler ise, Türklerin Müslümanlığa geçişleri kendi istekleri ile olmuş gibi gösterilerek, 740 lara kadar ki tarih atlanarak verilmiştir.
İslam'ın Türklere zorla kabul ettirilmeleri ile ilgili 670 lerden başlayarak 740 lara kadar uzanan tarihin bize okullarda anlatılmamasının nedenlerini, bu kısa tarihi öğrenince biraz daha anlamak mümkün olabilecektir. Şimdi, bu atlanan 70 senelik tarihe bir göz atalım...

Buhara'nın Talan Edilmesi

Horasan’ın kendileri tarafından tamamen işgal edilmesinden cesaret alan Araplar, Muaviye’nin ilk Horasan valisi olan, Ubeydullah bin Ziyad 673 yılında bu sefer ilkinden çok daha kalabalık 24000 kişilik bir ordu ile Ceyhun nehrini geçerek Kibac Hatun yönetimindeki Buhara’yı kuşatır. Kibac Hatun diğer Türk beyliklerinden yardım istersede bu yardım kendisine gelmez ve Araplar verdikleri kayıplardan dolayı Buhara’yı işgal edemezlersede tam anlamıyla talan ederler.. Daha sonra, Muaviye’nin ikinci Horasan Valisi, Halife Osman’ın oğlu Said’de Buhara’ya saldırmaya hazırlanır.. Kendisine diğer Türk Beyliklerinden yardım gelmeyeceğini anlayan Kibac Hatun, Said’le anlaşma yapmak zorunda kalır.. Bu anlaşmaya göre, Kibac Hatun, Said’e diğer Türk Beyliklerine yapacağı saldırılarda önüne çıkmayacağına dair güvence ve bu güvencenin teminatı olarak da Buhara’daki Türk asilzadelerinden rehinler verir.. ( Bu sayı kimi tarihcilere göre 50 kimine göre de 80’ dir... ) Bu anlaşmanın verdiği rahatlıkla Said, zenginliğini öteden beri duyduğu Semerkant’a saldırır.. Semerkant’ı baştan aşağı talan eder ve topladığı binlerce Türk gencini, köle pazarlarında satmak için Horasan’a getirir.. Said daha sonra Kibac Hatun’dan aldığı 80 kadar rehine tarafından bir punduna getirilmiş ve hançerlenerek öldürülmüştü....( Said’i öldürdükten sonra dağa kaçmayı başaran rehinlerin orada açlıktan öldüğü söylenir ) Said’den sonra, Horasan Valisi Salim bin Ziyad olur. Horasan’da Muaviye’nin oğlu Yezid’e bağlıdır.. Ziyad’da ayni şekilde 680 yılında Türkleri İslamlaştırmak ve şehirlerini talan etmek için saldırır fakat püskürtülerek geri çekilirler.. Bu sefer, kendi orduları Türkler tarafından talan edilerek silahları alınır.. Daha sonra Araplar daha güçlü bir orduyla tekrar saldırır ve Türkleri gene talan ederler.. Bu talandan her Arap 2400 dirhem alır.. ( Bir kölenin satış fiyatı 300 ile 500 dirhem arasında olduğu düşünülürse, bu durumda aldıkları ganimet adam başına 7 veya 8 köleye eş değerdedir..)

Haccac ve Rutbil

İslam’da ilk asimilasyon 685 yılında Abdülmelik ile başlar.. Abdülmelik, etrafını İslamlaştırmaya adı İslam tarihine kandökücü zalim olan Haccac’ı kendisine yardımcı seçerek başlar.. Abdülmelik önce civar halkların dillerini Arapçalaştırdı.. Harac karşılığı önceden bazı hakları kabul edilmiş olan gayri müslimlerin bütün haklarını geri aldı.. Bu arada Haccac’ı Irak genel valiliğine atadı.. Haccac’ın Irak’a genel vali atanmasından sonra Türklerin kaderinde ilk köklü değişikler başlamış oldu.. Haccac ilk olarak Ubeydullah ibni Ebi Bekri’yi Sicistan’a, Muhalleb ibni Ebi Sufra’yi da Horasan’a vali yapar.. O tarihte, Sicistan’ın Türk Hükümdarı Rutbil’dir ve Araplara vergi vermektedir.. Haccac, bununla yetinmez ve Ubeydullah’ı Rutbil’in üzerine göndererek ondan tam olarak teslim olmasını ister.. Rutbil önce bu teklifi kabul etmek istemez.. Bunun üzerine Ubeydullah Rutbil’in üzerine yürür.. Rutbil 18 fersah geriye çekilerek Ubeydullah ve ordusunu kuşatma altına alır..Ubeydullah, Rutbil’den kurtulmak için 700000 dirhem teklif ederse de Rutbil kabul etmeyerek Arap ordusunu büyük bir bozguna uğratır.. Buna çok kızan Haccac 40000 kişilik büyük bir ordu toparlayarak, Abdurrahman ibn Esas komutasında Rutbil’in üzerine gönderir.. Rutbil’i yenemiyeceğini anlayan Esas, bu sefer onunla anlaşır.. Bu olay karşısında çılgına dönen Haccac, Esas’ı yakalatmak üzere bir birlik gönderirse de, Esas’ın ordusu bu birliği yenilgiye uğratır ve geri kalanları da Basra’ya kadar sürer. Ancak burada yenilen Esas’ın ordusu dağılır ve Esas Rutbil’e sığınır.. Bunun üzerine Haccac, Esas’ı kendisine vermesi için Rutbil’i tehdit eder.. Vermediği taktirde çok büyük bir ordu ile üzerine yürüyeceğini ve bütün Türk şehirlerini harap edeceğini, verirse de kendisinden 7 sene hiç vergi almayacağını söyler.. Türk şehirlerinin tekrar bir savaşa girmesini istemeyen Rutbil, 7 sene haraçtan muaf tutulacağını da düşünerek Haccac’ın bu teklifini kabul eder ve Esas ve yakınlarını Haccac’a teslim eder.. Ancak, Rutbil Haccac’a güvenmekle hata yaptığını daha sonra anlayacaktır.. Haccac Rutbil’den Esas’ı teslim aldıktan sonra derhal yeni bir ordu düzenleyerek 699 yılında Muhelleb bin Ebi Sufyan komutasında Türk şehirlerinin üzerine gönderir.. Hocente, Kes, Sogd ve Nesef’i ele geçirirsede Türkler direnirler.. Horasan valiliğine Muhelleb’in oğlu Yezid gelir.. Yezid ibni Muhelleb’de Türk şehirlerini talan eder.Yezid’in savaşçıları, Harzem’den ele geçirdiği Türkleri boyunlarına damga vurarak köle pazarlarında satarlar.. Bu tarihlerde, Araplar Türkler'in yurtlarını devamlı olarak istila edip şehirlerini talan ettilersede kalıcı bir üstünlük sağlayamamışlar, elde ettikleri yerleri sonunda tekrar Türkler'e geri vermek zorunda kalmışlardı...

Kuteybe ibni Müslim

705 yılında Abdülmelik öldüğünde yerine oğlu Velid geçer.. Ve Türk tarihini önemli şekilde etkileyecek olay, Kuteybe ibni Müslim’in Horasan’a vali atanması olur.. Bu zamana kadar kalıcı bir başarı elde edemeyen Araplar onun zamanında Türk yurtlarında kalıcı başarılar elde etmişlerdir.
Türklerin gerçek anlamda kılıç zoru ile Müslümanlaştırılmaya başlamaları Kuteybe zamanında olmuştur..Vali olduğu andan itibaren, Türk Beyliklerinin toptan işgal edilerek İslamlaştırılması için çok güçlü bir ordu kurmaya başlar.. Merv’de askerleri toplayarak, Allah kendi dininin aziz olmasi için size bu toprakları helal kıldı der.. Sanki, Bakara suresi 193’ü .... “Yalnız Allah dini kalana kadar onlarla savaşın...” yada “8.Enfal /.39’u “din tamamen Allah'ın oluncaya kadar onlarla savaşın!” . ayetlerini savaşçılarına hatırlatarak Arap ordusunu Türklerin üzerine sürer.. Kuteybe ilk olarak Baykent’i kuşatır.. Diğer Beyliklerden Türk Savaşçılar Baykent’in savunmasına yardıma gelirler.. İki ay süren bir savaş olur. Kuteybe tam bir zafer kazanamazsa da, Türkleri haraca bağlayan bir anlaşma yapmaya zorlar.. Şehir yıkımdan kurtulur ama, şehre giren Araplar anlaşmaya rağmen şehrin bir kısmını yağmalarlar ve şehirden ayrılırlarken arkalarında bir de askeri garnizon bırakırlar.. Başlarına gelecekleri anlayan Türkler ayaklanmaya başlarlar ve kendi aralarında silahlanarak karşı bir mücahit birliği kurarlar, Baykent’de karışıklıklar başlar.. Bunun üzerine Kuteybe Baykent’e tekrar gelerek nekadar silahlanan Türk varsa hepsini öldürtür.. Kadınları ve çocukları esir alır ve şehri tekrar baştan aşağı yağmalar..
Taberi’nin anlatımlarına göre, Kuteybe’nin aldığı ganimetlerin haddi hesabı yoktur.. Taberi, bütün Horasan’ı işgal ettiklerinde dahi bu kadar ganimet toplayamadıklarını söyler..
Şehrin yağmasından sonra, daha önce Horasan’da Merv’e getirilmiş olan Arap aileleri, Merv’den getirilerek Baykent’e yerleştirilir.. Muhafız birlikleri oluşturulur.. Valilik den vergi tahsildarlığına kadar bütün denetim organları Araplar’dan oluşturulur.. Türklerin Budist ve Zerdüşt inançlarını simgeleyen bütün heykeller toplatılır, taş olanlar kırılır, altın olanlar eritilerek ganimet olarak Araplar tarafından alınır.. Bunlar, Enfal suresinde yazdığı gibi, sanki Araplara Allah’ın verdiği ganimetlerdir.. Daha sonra esir edilen kadın ve çocuklar kocalarına ve babalarına geri satılır.. Müslümanlar, Baykentli Türklerin neleri var neleri yoksa almışlar, şehrin onarımı da gene Türklere kalmıştır..Bundan sonra sıra gelir Buhara’nın tamamen işgal edilip Müslümanlaştırılmasına..

Buhara'nın Tekrar Kuşatılması ve İlk Türk Katliamı

Kuteybe Merv’de büyük bir hazırlık yapar.. Bu arada Vardana ve Buhara beylikleri arasında çatışmalar vardır.. Müslümanlara karşı mücadele etmek için bu çatışmalar derhal durdurulur ve Vardan Hudat, Kuteybe’ye karşı Türklerin başına geçer.. Kuteybe önce, Numiskent ve Ramitan’a saldırır ve buraları kolayca istila eder.. Demirkapı önlerinde Vardan’la çarpışırlar.. Vardan savaşı kaybeder ve Buhara’ya doğru çekilir.. Ancak Kuteybe’de, savaştan yorgun düştüğü için Buhara’yı alamadan Merv’e geri döner.. Haccac bunu başarısızlık olarak kabul eder ve, Buhara’yı mutlaka almasi için Kuteybe’ye emir verir..Kuteybe büyük bir hazırlık yaparak bir sene sonra tekrar Buhara’yı kuşatır.. Türkler direnir ve Kuteybe başarılı olamaz, ordusu dağılmaya başlar.. Bunun üzerine Kuteybe her bir Türk başı için askerlerine 100 dirhem vaad eder.. Para hırsı ile gayrete gelen Araplar, şehri istila ederler..Bütün direnen Türkler kılıçtan geçirilerek tam bir katliam yapılır, Araplar Türk kadınlarına tecavüz ederler, beğendikleri kadınları ya cariye olarak kullanmak yada köle pazarında satmak üzere alıkoyarlar.. Erkeklerden de binlerce kişiyi  köle olarak satmak üzere beraberlerinde götürürler.. Araplardan oluşan yeni bir idari kurumlaşma yapılır.. Diğer beyliklerden tepkiler gelmeye başlayınca da, Buhara Melikesi Hatun’un oğlu Tuğ Sad kukla hükümdar yapılır.. Tuğ Sad tarihe hain bir işbirlikçi olarak geçer.. Daha sonrada Müslüman olarak oğluna da, efendisi Kuteybe’nin ismini vererek bağlılığını kanıtlar.. Etkili bir kolonizasyon yapmak isteyen Kuteybe bunun için öncelikle yerli halkı İslamlaştırmaya başlar.. Buhara halkı önceleri Müslüman olmuş gibi görünselerde bu dini kabul etmek istemezler..Kuteybe Türklerin aslında Müslüman olmadıklarını, evlerinde İslami kuralları tatbik etmediklerini anlar ve yeni bir yöntem geliştirir..Bu yönteme göre Türkler evlerini Araplarla paylaşmak zorunda bırakılırlar ve bu şekilde bire bir kontrol altına alınırlar.. İslami kurallara uymayanlar ise ağır cezalara uğratılırlar..
( Bugün, bazı İslami yazarlar bu getirilen tedbirlerin İslam'ın Türkler tarafından kabul edilmesinde çok yarar sağladığını açıkca ifade ederler..Bu yaklaşım da üzerinde düşünülmesi gereken bir konudur.. )
Kuteybe’nin bu zorlamaları karşısında, halkdan bazı direnişçiler çıkar.. Gizlice silahlanırlar..Bu durum karşısında Araplar camiye dahi silahsız gidemez olurlar..Kuteybe baskıları arttırır, kendi aralarında örgütleşen Türkleri yakalattırıp öldürtür.. Bu arada yeni vergi yasaları getirir.. Yerli halk, halifeye senede 200000 dirhem, Horasan valisi Haccac’a da 10000 dirhem vergi ödemeye mecbur bırakılır.. Bunun dışında Arap askerlerinin atlarına yem temin etmeye, oraya getirilip yerleştirilen Arap ailelerine odun temin etmeye ve onlara tahsis edilen arazilerde çalışmaya mecbur bırakılırlar.. Kadınlar, kızlar Araplara cariye yapılırlar.. Buhara Türkleri bu yıllarda dünyadaki çok az milletin yaşadığı vahşeti ve ızdırabı yaşar.. Kuteybe’nin getirip Türk evlerine yerleştirdiği Arap’lar, Türklerin o zamana kadar yaptıkları bütün birikimlerinin üzerine konarlar, Türklerin tarlalarını alır ve Türkleri o tarlalarda çalıştırırlar.. İste Tek din İslam oluncaya kadar savaşın diyen ayet, Arapları Türklerin sırtından geçimlerini sağlayacak ortamı yaratmıştır..Allah dini dedikleri İslam, Ahzab Suresi / 50 de olduğu gibi, savaşta gasp edilen Türk kızlarınıda ganimet olarak görür, ve Araplara cariye olmalarını helal kılar..Cuma namazı zorunlu hale getirilir.. Genede Türkerden rağbet görmez. Bunun üzerine Kuteybe, namaza gelenlere 2 dirhem vaad ederek önce fakirler üzerinde İslamın etkili olmasını temine çalışır.. Bu uygulama nispeten başarılı olur.. Fakir halktan para için camiye gidenler olur..

----------


## anau

1. Büyük Katliam ( Talkan Katliamı )

Buhara’da olanlar diğer Türk Beyliklerinde de etkilerini gösterir.. Aynı şeylerin kendi başlarına geleceğinden korkmaktadırlar.. Sogd meliki Neyzek Tarhan şehrinin yıkıma uğramaması için Kuteybe ile anlaşmak zorunda kalır.. Bu anlaşmaya göre Tarhan haraç verecek ve tarafsız kalacaktır.. Ancak bu tarafsız kalmalar ve Türklerin birleşememeleri Arapların işlerini kolaylaştırmış ve Türk beyliklerini istedikleri gibi istila edip talan etmişlerdir.. İlk olarak saldırıya uğrayan Kibac Hatun’a diğer beyliklerden yardım gelmeyince, o yardımı esirgeyenler aynı akibete uğramışlardır.. Bu olaylarda Türklerin belli bir şekilde organize olamamaları da onların Araplar tarafından istila edilmelerini kolaylaştırmıştır.. Neyzek Tarhan daha sonra Kuteybe ile yaptiğı anlaşmada hatalı olduğunu ve bu anlaşmanın kendisine hiçbir güvence getirmeyeceği gibi diğer Türk Beylerine de ihanet etmiş olacağını anlar.. Tohoristan’a dönerek bütün Türk Beyliklerine birer mektup yazar ve onları ortak bir direnişe girmeleri için uyarmaya çalışır.. İlk olumlu yanıt Talkan meliki Sehrek’den gelir..Tarhan’ın planlarını öğrenen Kuteybe, buna karşılık Belh şehrinde hazırlık yaparak, baharda büyük bir ordu ile Talkan şehrine doğru yürür.. O ana kadar bir direniş hazırlığı yapamayan Talkan şehri meliki Sehrek, Kuteybe’nin gelişinden önce şehri terkeder.. Şehre hiç savaşmadan giren Kuteybe’nin adamları şehirde eli kılıç tutabilen nekadar erkek varsa hepsini kılıçtan geçirirler.. Bu katliam o zamana kadar yapılanların en büyüğüdür.. Kuteybe bu katliamı diğer beyliklere ibret olması için yapar.. Kuteybe’nin askerleri öldürebildikleri kadar öldürürler, geri kalanları da, Talkan yolu üzerindeki ağaçlara asarlar.. Bu yolun 4 fersah ( 24 Km.) mesafelik bölümü Türklerin ağaçlara asılan cesetleri ile doludur.. Talkan katliamı tarihe, Arapların o güne kadar yaptıkları katliamların en büyüğü olarak geçmiştir.. Halk, Müslüman Araplarla savaşmadığı halde, Kuteybe ve askerleri sırf diğerlerine örnek olsun diye 40.000 kadar kişiyi kılıçtan geçirmiş, ağaçlara asmıştır.. bütün bunlar hep İslam adına yapılmıştır..
Kuteybe, Talkan katliamından sonra Suman’a girer.. erkeklerin pek çoğunu öldürterek, kadınlarını ve kızlarını cariye olarak alıkoyar.. Daha sonra Kes ve Nesef’de aynı şeyleri yapar.. Erkekler öldürülür, Türk kadın ve kızları utanç verici bir şekilde Araplara cariye olurlar.. Daha sonra Faryab’a yönelir ve Faryab’ın teslim olmasını ister.. Faryab halkı başlarına gelecekleri bildiklerinden teslim olmaya yanaşmazlar.. Erkekleri dövüşerek ölürler.. Bütün şehir yakılır.. Araplar bu şehre yakılmış şehir anlamında Muhtereka derler.. Kuteybe, Faryab’dan sonra, Tarhan’ın çekildiği kale Bazgis’i kuşatır.. 2 ay süreyle devamlı olarak buraya saldırır fakat bir sonuç elde edemez.. Bu arada kış yaklaşır..Kuteybe’nin kışın savaşacak gücü yoktur ancak, kale içindeki Türklerin de yiyecekleri bitmiştir.. Her iki tarafta savaşın kendileri için kaybedildiğini düşünür.. Kuteybe son olarak bir hileye baş vurur.. Tarhan’ın yanına Muhammed bin Selim adındaki adamını gönderir.. Muhammed ibni Selim Tarhan’ın teslim olması durumunda kendisine hiç bir şekilde zarar gelmeyeceği güvencesini verir.. Kalenin açlık içinde olmasından dolayı Tarhan’ın Kuteybe’nin teklifini kabul etmesinden başka yapılacak bir şeyi yoktur.. Komutanları ile görüşüp teklifi kabul ederler.. Silahlarını teslim ederek kaleden çıkarlar.. Tarhan kaleden çıkar çıkmaz yakalanır, etrafı hendek açılmış bir çadırda zincire vurulur..Kuteybe bu arada Tarhan’ı hemen öldürmez.. Haccac’a haber göndererek ne yapacağını sorar.. Haccac Tarhan için, “ O bir Müslüman düşmanıdır hiç aman vermeden öldür” der.. Kuteybe önce Tarhan’ın iki oğlunu, Tarhan’ın ve toplanan halkın gözü önünde öldürtür.. Arkasından 700 kadar Türk savaşçısının başlarını gene Tarhan’ın ve halkın gözü önünde kestirir.. Tarhan’ı da bizzat kendisi öldürür.. Bütün kesilen başlar Haccac’a gönderilir.. Kuteybe sanki Kuran’daki ayetleri yerine getirmiştir..

9 Tevbe. 123. Ey iman edenler! Kâfirlerden yakınınızda olanlara karşı savaşın ve onlar (savaş anında) sizde bir sertlik bulsunlar. Bilin ki, Allah sakınanlarla beraberdir.

Tarhan’ın öldürülmesinden sonra, Kuteybe, Aral Gölü’nün altında bulunan Harzem bölgesine yürür.. Harzem’de Caygan ile Havarizat arasında taht kavgası vardır.. Kuteybe Caygan’la işbirliği yapar.. Önce Havarizat ile etrafındakileri öldürtür.. Arkasından Camhud melikini yenerek 4000 civarında esir alırlar.. Ancak, daha sonra bunlar Kuteybe’nin emri üzerine öldürülürler..

Bu olay, Ziya Kitapçı'nın, İslam Tarihi ve Türkler adlı kitabında aynen şöyle anlatılır ;
Bu harblerden birinde, et-Taberi'nin bütün tafsilatı ile anlattığına göre, bir defasında Abdurrahman b. Müslim, Kuteybe'ye, 4000 esirle gelmişti. Kuteybe, Abdurrahman'ın böyle kalabalık Türk esirleri ile geldiğini görünce hemen tahtının çıkarılmasını ve bir meydana kurulmasını istedi. Tahtının üzerine mağruru bir eda ile oturan Kuteybe, bu Türk esirlerinden bin tanesini sağına, bin tanesini soluna, bin tanesini arkasına ve bin tanesinide önüne dizilmelerini söylemiş ve sonrada Arap askerlerine dönerek yalın kılıç bu Türklerin kafalarının koparılmasını emretmiştir. Cebbar, zorba, insafsız Arap komutanının etrafının bir anda bu Türklerin kafa kol ve gövdeleri ile bir kan gölü haline geldiğinden hiç kimsenin şüphesi olmamalıdır. Bu harblerde öldürülen Türklerin haddi hesabı yoktu. Nitekim bu vahşetten adeta gururlanan bir Arap şairi Kaah el-Aşkari şöyle haykırmıştır,

Kazah ve Facfac önlerinde korkudan birbirlerine sarılmış zavallı Türkleri öldürdüğünüz geceleri hele bir hatırlayınız.

Herkesi kılıçtan geçirdiniz. Sadece ata dahi binmeyecek yaşta küçük çocuklar kaldı. Binenlerde o hırçın atların sırtında sanki bir yük gibiydiler. ( Sayfa 314 )

Harzem’de ayaklanan halk, Kuteybe ile işbirliği yaptığı için Caygan’ı öldürür..Bunun üzerine, Kuteybe bütün Harzem’i yakıp yıkar, halkı kılıçtan geçirir.. Harzemli ünlü Türk bilgini, Biruni Harzem’deki uygarlığın yok edilişini şu şekilde anlatır.. “Kuteybe, her çareye baş vurarak Harzemlilerin yazılı dilini bilenleri, geleneklerini koruyanlarını, bütün bilginleri öldürttü, böylece herşey karanlıklara gömüldü.. İslam Harzemlilerin içinde girerken, onların tarihi hakkında bilinenleri artık öğrenme olanağı bırakmadı..Harzem’i yıktıktan sonra Kuteybe, Semerkant üzerine yürür..Semerkant meliki Gurek üzerine gelen Müslümanlara karşı diğer Türk Beyliklerinden yardım ister.. Taşkent ve Fergane’den yardım gönderir, fakat gelen birlikler yolda Kuteybe’nin askerleri tarafından pusuya düşürülerek yok edilirler..Semerkant, kuşatılır.. Araplar mancınık ateşi ile saldırırlar.. Daha fazla dayanamıyacağını anlayan Gurek, Kuteybe ile anlaşmak zorunda kalır..Bu anlasmaya göre,

1.Semerkant Araplara hersene 2.200.000 altın ödeyecektir..
2.Bir defaya mahsus olmak üzere 30.000 Türk gencini esir olarak verecektir..
3.Şehirde Cami yapılacaktır..
4.Şehirde eli silah tutan kimse dolaşmayacaktır..
5.Tapınak ve putlardaki tüm mücevherler Kuteybe’ye teslim edilecektir..

Daha sonra Kuteybe, altından yapılan putları erittirerek alır ve Merv’e geri döner.. Dönerken kardeşi Abdurrahman bin Muslim’i Semerkant’ın başına vali olarak bırakır..
Kuteybe’nin Merv’e dönüşünden sonra, Türkler kendi aralarında işgalci Müslümanlara karşı bir direniş birliği kurarlar.. Zaman zaman Ceyhun ırmağını geçerek Araplara pusu kurar ve ciddi zararlar verirler.. Haccac Kuteybe’ye Taşkent ve Fergana’yi işgal etmesi talimatını verir.. Kuteybe Taşkent’e gider fakat başarılı olamaz.. Bu arada Haccac ölür. Halife Velid, Kuteybe’ye Türklere karşı savaşları devam ettirmesini söyler.. Kuteybe bu sefer Kasgar’a doğru yola çıkar.. Tam Kasgar’ı kuşatacakken Halife Velid ölür, yerine Süleyman ibni Abdülmelik halife olur.. Bu yeni Halife ile arası hiç iyi olmayan Kuteybe Kasgar seferini yarıda bırakarak ona karşı ayaklanır, ancak kendi komutanları tarafından 11 yakını ile birlikte 716 senesinde kafası kesilerek öldürülür.. Çünkü Kuteybe’nin komutanları Halifeye karşı gelmek istememişlerdir..

----------


## anau

2. Büyük Katliam.. ( Curcan Katliamı )

Kuteybe ve Haccac’ın ölümü, Arapların Türkleri Müslümanlaştırmak ve Türk şehirlerini talan etmek politikalarında bir değişiklik yapmamıştır.. Öncelikle, Araplardaki Türklere karşı olan korku ortadan kalktığı için, Araplar, Kuteybe’den sonra da aynı şekilde Türk yurtlarına saldırılarını sürdürmeye devam etmişlerdir.. Kuteybe’nin öldüğü aynı yıl olan 716 da, Yezid ibni Muhelleb Horasan’a vali atanır.. İlk iş olarak Dağıstan’ı işgal eder.. Dağıstan meliki Saltekin, Yezit’e karşı uzun süre dayanır.. Sonunda Dağıstan düşer.. Şehir yağmalanır ve 14000 kişi öldürülür..Dağıstan’dan sonra Curcan’a yönelir.. Curcan 300.000 dirhem karşısında savaşmadan teslim olur.. Yezid, Curcan’a bir bölük asker yerleştirerek, Taberistan’ a doğru yola koyulur.. Taberistan Meliki, İsfehbed, Deylem melikinden 10000 kişilik bir yardım alarak savaşa başlar.. İsfehbed savaşırken, Curcan halkı da ayaklanarak Esed ibni Abdullah komutasındaki askerleri imha ederler.. Yezid öfkeye kapılır, Curcan’lı Türkleri yendiğinde kanlarından değirmen döndürüp ekmek yiyeceğine dair Allah’a yemin eder.. Askerlerini toplayarak Curcan üzerine yürür.. Curcan beyi, şehirden çıkarak Curcan kalesine çekilir. 7 ay süren savaştan sonra, kale düşer.. Curcan beyi öldürülür.. Kaledeki askerler esir alınır.. Araplar, daha sonra Curcan şehrine girerler.. Burada da aynı şekilde Kuteybe’nin yaptiğı katliama benzer bir katliam yapılır.. Türkleri öldürerek, 4 fersah boyunca sağlı sollu ağaçlara astırır.. Allah’a verdiği sözü yerine getirmek için, esir aldığı binlerce Türk’ü, Enderiz vadisindeki nehrin kenarına sürükler, orada askerlerine korumasız Türkleri öldürtür.. Öldürülen Türklerin kanlarını nehire akıtır.. Nehrin suyuyla akan kanlardan, ilerideki değirmenden un ve ekmek yaptırarak yer ve Allah’a verdiği sözü yerine getirir.. Katliamdan geriye kalan kız ve kadınlardan beş de biri cariye olarak halifeye ayrıldıktan sonra, geriye kalanlar askerler arasında ganimet olarak paylaştırılır..
Kaynaklar Curcan katliamında Talkan katliamında olduğu gibi yaklaşık 40.000 Türk’ün öldürüldüğünü söylerler..
717 yılından sonraki zaman, Arapların kendi aralarındaki çatışmalarla geçer.. Buraya kadar dikkat ederseniz, ilk Arap saldırıları başladığında Kibac hatun diğer Türk Beyliklerinden yardım istediği halde istediği yardım kendisine verilmemişti.. Sonra o yardımı göndermeyenler, yardıma muhtaç duruma düştüler.. Bu olaylardan Türklerin daha o zaman da aralarında tam bir birlik ve beraberlik sağlayamamış olduklarını görüyoruz.. 717 yılında Ömer ibni Abdulziz halife olur..İki yıl sonra hastalanır yerine, 719 da, Yezid ibni Abdülmelik geçer.. Yezid ibni Abdülmelik ile Yezid ibn Mehleb’in arası iyi değildir.. Yezid ibn Mehleb hapse attırılır ancak, Yezid ibni Mehleb hapisten kaçarak, Basra’da örgütlenir ve Yezid ibni Abdülmelik’e karşı ayaklanır.. 721’de Abbas ve Mesleme adında iki komutan önderliğinde kurulan hilafet ordusu Yezid ibni Mehleb ile savaşır.. Bu savaşta Abbas ve Yezit ibni Mehleb olur.. Yezit’in kafası kesilerek halife Yezit ibn Abdülmelik’e yollanır.. Mesleme, Mehleb’in yakını olan yaklaşık 300 kişinin daha kafasını kestirerek öldürtür. Yezid ibni Mehleb’in oğlu olan, Muaviye ibni Yezid’de elinde bulundurduğu 32 kadar Mesmele taraftarının kafasını kestirtir.. Aralarındaki savaş, Mehleb taraftarlarının tamamen yok edilmesi ile biter… Mesmele, Mehleb’den ele geçirdiği aralarında Türklerin de bulunduğu cariyeleri Cerrah ibni Hakem’e satar..Bu arada, Yezid ibni Mehleb’in yerine getirilen yeni Horasan Valisi, Cerrah ibni Abdullah, Türkmenistan’ın iç kısımlarına bazı saldırılar yaparsada başarılı olamaz..
Kuteybe’nin ölümüyle birlikte Türk topraklarına yapılan akınlar eskisi kadar başarılı olamamışlardır.. Bu dönemde İslam yayılmacılığı bir duraksama içine girer.. Halife II. Ömer ibn Abdülaziz, işgal altında bulunan yörelerdeki Arap egemenliğinin her geçen gün biraz daha zorlaşır bir hale gelmesinden dolayı bu bölgelerde yaşanan gerginliğin azaltılarak İslam’ın kuvvetlendirilmesine çalışır.. Kendisine bağlı yöneticilere, “ Bundan böyle Türk Beyliklerine saldırmayın, hakimiyetiniz altında bulunan bölgelerde gücünüzü arttırarak İslamı yaymaya çalışın” demiştir.. Ayrıca, II. Ömer, Müslüman olan halklardan cizye alınmamasını istersede, Arapların gelirlerinde önemli ölçüde düşme olmasından dolayı bu karardan daha sonra, Türklerin Müslümanlıkarında samimi olmadıkları bahane edilerek vazgeçilmiştir.. Bu arada Horasan’da Cerrah ibni Abdullah, yerine Abdurrahman ibni Nuaym atanmıştır..
Hakan Sulu'nun Göktürk Boylarının Başına Geçmesi

Türkler, Arapların istilasına karşı direnişlerini Çin’den yardım isteyerek sürdürürler.. Daha önce Araplarla işbirliği içinde olan Tugsad da, 718 yılında Çin imparatorundan yardım ister.. Çin, Türklere yardım göndermez.. Turgis Kaani Sulu, Bati Göktürk Boylarının başına geçerek, 720 yılında Sogd’daki Türklerin Araplara karşı isyanını desteklemek için bir birlik gönderir.. Sulu’nun, Kur-Sul adındaki komutanı, Seyhun nehrini geçerek, Sogd’a gelir ve oradaki diğer Türklerle birleşerek, Semerkant’a doğru yürür.. Arap Valisi, Said ibni Haris, Türkleri durduramaz ve Semerkant’a çekilir.. Ancak Türkler Semerkant’ı kuşatamazlar.. Bu arada Said ibni Haris yerine 721 yılında Horasan’a Said ibni Harasi atanır.. 722’de Hisam Halife olur, Said ibni Harasi’yi görevden alarak yerine Müslim ibni Said’i atar.. Müslim ilk olarak Afşin’i haraca bağlar.. Seyhun’u geçerek bütün ekinleri ve ağaçları yakarak ilerler.. Bunun üzerine Turgis Hakanı Sulu, Müslim’in üzerine yürür.. Sulu’nun üzerine geldiğini ögrenen Müslim geri çekilmeye başlar.. Seyhun nehri yakınlarında, bir başka Türk birliği tarafından durdurulur.. Bir yandan yukardan Sulu’nun birlikleri ilerlediği için acele eden Müslim, zayiat vermesine rağmen, Seyhun nehrini geçerek Semerkant’a çekilir.. Bu yenilgi üzerine, Müslim görevden alınır, yerine Esed ibni Abdullah atanır..Esed ilk olarak Hoten şehrini ele geçirerek yağmalar.. Ancak, Turgis Hakanının Müslim’i kovalamasından cesaret alan halk Araplara karşı ayaklanır.. 726 yılında Turgis Hakanı Sulu kararlı bir şekilde Esed’in üzerine yürür.. Huttal’da çarpışırlar.. Esed, Sulu karşısında ağır bir mağlubiyet alır.. Bunun üzerine 727’de Esed’de görevden alınarak yerine Esres ibni Abdullah atanır..
Esres halk üzerinde baskı uygulayarak denetim kurabileceğini düşünürsede başarılı olamaz.. Bir kısım halk Müslüman olduklarını söyleyerek vergi vermek istemezler ve Turgis’lerden yardım isterler. Turgis Hakanı Sulu 728 yılında Buhara’yı zapteder.. Bu arada Esres’in yerine Cüneyt ibn Abdurrahman geçer..Araplar Semerkant’a çekilir..Hakan Sulu ve Kur-Sul idaresindeki Turgis kuvvetleri 729 yılında 58 gün süreyle Arapları Kemerce kalesinde kuşatma altında tutarlar.. Açlıktan ölme noktasına gelen Araplar Kemerce’den çıkarak teslim olurlar, yapılan anlaşma gereğince teslim olanlar Debusia’ya gönderilirler.. Daha sonra Hakan Sulu, Semerkant’ı kuşatır.. Semerkant’ın işgal komutanı Savra ibni Hurr, Cüneyd ibni Abdurrahman’dan yardım ister.. Cüneyd yardıma gelmeden Savra ve Hakan Sulu Semerkant yakınlarında savaşırlar.. Araplar savaşı kaybeder, Semerkant’ın Arap Karargah komutanı Savra bu savaşta ölür.. Halife Hisam, Kufe ve Basra’dan 20000 kişilik ek bir kuvveti Cüneyd ibni Abdurrahman’a gönderir.. Hakan Sulu 732’de Buhara’yı terk ederek çekilir.. 734’de Cüneyd ibni Abdurrahman ölür, yerine Asım ibni Abdullah geçer, bir yıl sonra onun da yerine Halid ibni Abdullah geçer..

----------


## anau

Hakan Sulu'nun Ölümü ve Cuzcan Beyinin ihaneti

Hakan Sulu, 737 yılında Halid’in üzerine yürür.. Araplar zayiat vererek Ceyhun’un güneyine çekilir.. Türkler Ceyhun nehrini geçerek Arapları Belh’e kadar çekilmeye zorlar, ancak Cuzcan önderi, Arap’larla birleşerek Hakan Sulu’nun ülkesine çekilmesine sebep olur.. Göründüğü kadarı ile eğer Cuzcan önderi Araplarla işbirliği yapmamış olsaydı Hakan Sulu’nun ordusu muhtemelen Arapları Türk topraklarından temizleyecekti.. Hakan Sulu ülkesine döndükten sonra bir zamanlar Araplara karşı beraber savaştiğı Kur-Sul tarafından şahsi nedenlerden dolayı öldürülür..
Bu gelişmenin birazda Çin tarafından tezgahlandığı, ve tarihte Çin’in Türk Beyliklerini birbirine düşürme siyaseti olarak görülür.. Hakan Sulu’nun ölmesi Araplar arasında sevinçle karşılanır.. Öyleki Horasan Valisi Araplara Hakan’ın öldürülmesinden dolayı şükür orucu tutulmasını ister.. Haberi Halife Hisam’a ulaştırırsa da, Halife bu haberin doğruluğunu anlamak için güvendiği adamlarını yollayarak haberin doğruluğunu öğrenmelerini ister.. Hakan Sulu’nun öldürülmesinden sonra Türkler bir daha toparlanamazlar.. Arapların Türk yurtlarından temizlenmeleri ile ilgili umutları bir anda söner.. Öncelikle Dikhanlar denen yerel egemenlikler Araplara büyük tavizler verirler.. Müslümanlığı kabul eden kişilere büyük ekonomik çıkarlar sağlanır.. Cizye olarak alınan vergilerin miktarları düşürülerek önceki zorlamalara göre çok daha yumuşak bir sömürü politikası uygulanır.. Buraya kadar ki tarihte Türklerin zorla Müslümanlaştırılmalarına hizmet etmiş olan en önemli 2 isim, Arap Komutanı Kuteybe ve Hakan Sulu’nun tam önemli bir darbe indirmek üzereyken kendini Araplara satarak onlarla işbirliği içine giren hain Cuzcan Beyi’dir.. Kur-Sul’da, Turgis Hakanı Sulu’yu şahsi çıkarları uğruna öldürerek ister istemez Arapların korkulu rüyasını ortadan kaldırmış, Müslümanlığın Türk topraklarında daha rahat bir şekilde yayılmasına neden olmuştur..
Kur-Sul'un Ölümü ve Türk Ordularının Dağılması

Emevilerin son valisi, Nasır ibni Seyyar’ın valiliğe gelmesi ile birlikte Güney Türkistan’da Arap güçlerinde bir toparlanma başlar. Nasır, Arap hakimiyetinin yumuşak bir politika ile daha kolay bir şekilde yayılabileceği bilinci ile güçlü bir ordu kurarak Türk topraklarına yayılır. 739 yılında Araplar Semerkant’a tamamen yerleşirler.. Ancak, Seyhun nehrini geçmeye çalışırlarsada, Kur-Sul komutasındaki Türk ordusu tarafından durdurulurlar.. Sayı olarak Kur-Sul’un ordusundan daha kalabalık olmalarına rağmen, nehrin öte tarafına geçmeye cesaret edemezler.. Ancak bu arada Araplar için hiç beklemedikleri bir gelişme olur.. Araplara karşı saldırı düzenlemeyi planlayan ve bu nedenle nehrin etrafında keşif yapan Kur-Sul, Arap askerlerine yakalanır.. Nasır, Kur-Sul’u hemen öldürerek cesedini Türklerin görebileceği şekilde Seyhun nehrinin kenarına astırır.. Bu manzara çok geçmeden Türkler üzerinde beklenen etkiyi yapar ve Türk ordusu zaten sayıca üstün olan Araplar karşısında dağılır.. Taşkent ve Fergana da teslim olur.. Nasır,bundan sonra Arap hakimiyetini daha yumuşak politikalar uygulayarak sürdürür.. Yurtlarını terk ederek giden Türklerin geri dönmeleri halinde vergi borçları affedilir.. Halk içinden Müslüman olanlara bazı ekonomik ve sosyal çıkarlar sağlanarak, onların kendiliğinden Müslümanlığı seçmeleri teşvik edilir.. İslam’ın taraftar bulabilmesi için, gerek korkutarak, gerek teşvik ederek gereken her türlü tedbiri alınır.. Bu alınan tedbirler yavaşda olsa sonuç verir.. Türk topraklarındaki son Emevi Arap valisi Nasır ibni Seyyar Türklere İslam’ı kabul ettirtmeyi başarmıştır..

Bizi ilgilendiren tarih buraya kadardır.. Bundan bir süre sonra Arap topraklarında, Emevi Hanedanının egemenliği son bulur ve Abbasilerin devri kendini gösterir..
749’da Abbasiler Emevi Hanedanını zorlamaya başlar.. Arap topraklarında başlayan iç savaş, Emevilerin dışarı yayılmaları için gerekli olan kuvvetin bölünmesine yol açar.. Abbasilerle birlikte, Müslümanlaştırılan halklar üzerinde daha uyumlu, onların örf ve ananelerine uyan bir İslam uygulanır.. Emevilerden sonra İslamiyetin evrensel bir din olduğu şeklinde uygulamalar yapılarak İslam'ın daha geniş kitlelere yayılmasına özen gösterilir.. Bu şekilde önceleri Arap dini olarak kurulan din, giderek daha bir evrensel görünüm kazanır.
Bu arada Araplar arası çatışmalar da giderek şiddetlenir.. Araplar arası kavgada Mevaliler, yani azat edimiş köleler de belli bir önem kazanırlar..
Bu çatışmaların içinde olan Arap şefleri Mevali’yi kendi taraflarına çekmek isterler.. Ancak, bütün Müslümanları eşit gören İslam karşısında Mevali’nin durumu belirsizdir.. Mevali, eşitliği öngören İslam adına, Arap üstünlüğüne karşı çıkar.. Ali tarafı ve Peygamberin amcası Abbas’ın soyu, Emeviler tarafından kendilerinden hile ve zorbalıkla alınan iktidarlarının asıl sahipleri olarak görünmeleri, beraberinde bir takım siyasal sorunları da başlatır.. Bu arada, sınıfsal farklılıklar ve beraberinde yaşanan olumsuzlukların nedeni olarak, ezilen sınıf tarafından İslamın kendisi değil, Emevi hanedanın iktidarı sorumlu tutulur..

Müslüman Araplar Türklere Neden Saldırmıştır

Genelde, bu tarihi bilen İslami çevreler, Müslüman Arapların Türklere saldırmasını, onları İslam dinine davet etmek, gerekirse bu uğurda zor kullanarak, onları İslam'a boyun eğdirmeye zorlamak şeklinde yorumlarlar.. Ancak tek neden bu değildir..
Bu konu da ayrıca Zekeriya Kitapçı'nın Yeni İslam Tarihi ve Türkler adlı Kitabında anlatılmıştır.. Aşağıdaki pasaj, aynı kitaptan alınma bir bölümdür.

Değişen Arap Toplumunun Yeni Hayat Anlayışı

a-) Harbeden Askerlerin Servete Kavuşma İsteği

Arapları, Orta Asyayı fethe zorlayan bir diğer faktörde harbeden askerlerin kısa zamanda büyük servet ve zenginliklere sahip olmaları idi. Değil daha sonraki devirler, ilk devirlerdeki fetih hareketlerinde bile sosyo-ekonomik nedenlerin çok önemli bir faktör olduğu ortaya çıkmaktadır. Genellikle Bedevi, çölde yaşayan, fakru zaruret içinde çok insafsız bir hayat mücadelesi içinde yoğrulan Araplar, daha İslamın ilk devirlerinde harbedeb askerlerin verilen yüksek maaş ve ganimetler dolayısıyla kısa zamanda büyük bir servet ve zenginliğe kavuştuklarını görmüşlerdir. Mücahit gazilerin bundan sonraki yaşantıları ve hayat seviyeleri bir anda değişmiş ve harbe iştirak etmeyenlere nazaran çok daha iyi ve müreffeh bir hayat sürmeye başlamışlardır. Bu kabil Arap bedevilerinin o zamanki durumu, bugün Anadolu'nun iç kısımlarından kalkarak aynı sosyo-ekonomik nedenlerle çalışmak için Almanya'ya giden Türk köylüsünü ve onun sosyal hayatındada meydana gelen başdöndürücü değişiklikleri hatırlatmaktadır. Bunun içindir ki Arap kabileleri çeşitli cephelerde savaşmak için hata Hz. Ömer devrinde Medine'ye çok büyük kafileler halinde akın akın gelmeye başlamışlardır. Daha sonraları bunları Bedevi aileler takip etmiş ve dolayısıyla Arap yarımadasının dışına daha o devirlerden itibaren çok büyük bir Müslüman Arap göçü L. Caetani'nin ifadesiyle tarihte ilk defa Sami ırkının göçü başlamış oluyordu.
Tarihte belki ilk defa vaki olan bu Sami Arap göçü, Emeviler devrinde de bütün canlılığı ile devam etmiş, sadece İran'a değil, Türkistan'ın Buhara, Baykent, Semerkant gibi daha birçok büyük şehirlerine önemli ölçüda Arap aileleri yerleştirilmiştir. Özellikle Buhara'ya yerleştirilen bu kabil muhacir Arap aileleri o kadar çoktu ki, Kuteybe b. Müslim be yerleşik Arap nüfusu ve kesafetine dayanarak bu büyük Türk şehrini nerede ise kolonize etmeye kalkışmış ve bunda önemli ölçüde de muvaffak da olmuştur. Genellikle 25-50 bin arasında değişen ve aile efradıyla birlikte yapılan bu göçler, bir taraftan İran ve Türkistan'ın büyük şehirlerinin Arap nüfusuyla iskan edilmesine, diğer taraftan da siyasi Arap hakimiyetinin bölgede daha kolay bir şekilde yerleşmesine ve hatta İslam dininin gelişme ve yayılmasına da yardım etmiştir.

b-) Yaygın Geçim Sıkıntısı

Müslüman Arapları komşu ülkeleri ve bu arada Türkistanı fethetmeye zorlayan önemli sebeplerden bir diğeri de çok yaygın hale gelen geçim sıkıntısıdır..Nitekim, el-Mesudi'nin en güzel kitap olarak tavsif ettiği ve fetih hareketlerini çok daha objectif kriterler içinde ele alan ilk tarihçilerimizden Belazuri'nin Fütuhu'l Büldan adındaki kıymetli eserinde, Arapların geçim sıkıntısı yokluk ve mahrumiyetler içinde sürdürdükleri hayat mücadelesi nedeniyle komşu ülkeleri fethetmeye zorlandıkları ve bu ülkelerde çok büyük sayıda yerleştikleri hakkında sarih ifadeler vardır. ( Sayfa 299..)

Taberi Anlatımları

Aşağıdaki pasajlar doğrudan Taberinin anlatımından alınmıştır.

Tarih-i Taberi / Cilt 3/(Syf-343)

Her kim Türk’lerden baş getirirse yüz dirhem vereceğim. İmdi müslümanlar bir bir Türk’lerin başını kesip getirip 100 dirhemi aldılar.Ve Türk’leri dağıtıp hesapsız kırdılar ve mübaleğa ile mal ve ganimet alıp yine dönüp Merv’e geldiler.
Yaz gelince Kuteybe Horasan şehirlerine nameler gönderip asker topladı. Sonra göçüp Talkan’a vardı. Şehrek ki Talkan meliki idi. Neyzekle müttefik idi. Kuteybe’nin geldiğini işitince kaçtı. Kuteybe Talkan’a girdiği vakit hükmetti ki ahalisini kılıçtan geçireler. Nekadar kırabilirlerse kıralar. Bunun üzerine Kuteybe’nin askeri orada hesapsız adam öldürdü.
Rivayet ederler ki 4 fersenk yol iki taraftan muttasıl ceviz ağacı dallarına adamlar asılmış idi. Oradan göçtü. Mervalarüd’e kondu. Oradaki melik kaçtı. Kuteybe onun da iki oğlunu tuttukta kalan şehrin beyleri itaat edip istikbale geldiler.(Syf-344)
Kuteybe dedi: - Vallahi eğer benim ömrümden üç söz söyleyecek kadar zaman kalmış olsa bunu derim ki (Uktülühü uktülühü uktülühü). ( Hepsini öldürün, hepsini öldürün, hepsini öldürün )
Bunun üzerine Neyzek’i ve iki kardeşi oğulları ki biri Sol ve biri Osman’dır. Ve yine o kendisi ile mahsur olanların hepsini öldürdüler.hepsi 700 adam idi. Buyurdu başlarını kesip Haccaca gönderdiler.(Syf-347)
Kuteybe deve palanı demek olur.(Syf-351)
Ganimet malının beşte birini Haccac’a gönderip Semerkant’ın fethini de ilan etti. Haccac da bu haberi işitip sevindi. Kuteybe tekrar Merv’e döndü. Kardeşi Abdullah’ı Semerkant’a emir yaptı. Askerlerinin bir miktarını onun yanında bıraktı ve lüzumu kadar harp aleti verip, Abdullah’a dedi: Kafirlerden hiç kimseyi Semerkant’a girmeye bırakma, ancak eline bir parça balçık ver ve o balçığın üzerine mühür vur.(Syf-353)

----------


## anau

Kuteybe’nin Havarizem Şehrine Gitmesi Haberi

Havarizem melikinin adı Çaygan idi. Ondan küçük Havarizad adlı bir kardeşi vardı. Çaygan’ın üzerine galebe etmiş idi ve onun bütün işini tutmuş idi. İşitse ki Çaygan’ın eline güzel bir cariye girmiş, yahut bir nefis bir kumaş almış derhal adam gönderip aldırırdı.Yine işitse ki bir kişinin güzel kızı var yahut güzel bir avreti var derhal mecal vermez,çekip alırdı.Hiç kimse men edemezdi. Ve Çaygan’a ondan şikayet etseler ben ona bir şey diyemem,derdi. Çaygan da onun elinden bunalmış idi.Bu işi bu şekilde uzatınca Çaygan’ın tahammül etmeye takatı kalmadı.El altından Kuteybe’ye adam gönderdi. Havarizem şehirlerinden üç şehrin kilitlerini bile gönderdi.
Ve Kuteybe’ye dedi: Havarizem’e gelip kardeşimi öldürürsen her ne dilersen vereyim,dedi.Lakin bu haberi hiç kimseye bildirmedi.Bu haber Kuteybe’ye ulaşınca gaza vaktı idi.Kuteybe kavmine Segat gazasına varırız diye bildirdi.Çaygan’ın adamını geri gönderdi.Havarizad’e haber verdiler ki Kuteybe Segad’a gazaya gider. O da gayet sevindi. Ve kavmine bildirdi ki bu yıl cenkten eminsiniz,zira Kuteybe segad’a gidermiş.Ve bizde iş’e meşkul olalım dedi.Bilmedi ki Kuteybe kendi üzerine gelir. Bu esnada Kuteybe ansızın bin atlı ile Medinetül Fil ki Havarizemin ulu ve muazzam şehridir.Zira Havarizem ülkesi üç şehirdir.Ondan ulusu yoktur.Kuteybe çıkıp geldi.Havarizem halkı Kuteybe’yi görüp korktular. Kuteybe doğru Çaygan’ın yanına geldi.Ve Havarizad’a haber verdiler ki ne gafil durursun işte Kuteybe erişip alemi fesada verdi.Havarizad anladı ki bu iş Çaygan’ın başı altındadır.Diledi ki Çaygan’ı öldüre.Lakin fırsat ve mecal bulamadı.İmdi hazır bulunan sipahi ile sürüp Medinetil Fil’e geldi.Çaygan o üç şehri Kuteybe’ye verip kendisi de Kuteybe’nin yanına geldi.Ve Havarizad şaşkına döndü. Nihayet Kuteybe’ye adam önderip aman diledi.
Kuteybe dedi: Amanı kardeşinden dile eğer o aman verirse benden emin ol.
Havarizad dedi: -İmdi bildim ki benim ölmem lazım. Zira benim kardeşime boyun eğmem ölmek demektir.Belki ölmek muti olmaktan iyidir,dedi. Bunun üzerine cenge koyuldu. Bir saat cenk edip sonunda tutuldu.Kuteybe’ye getirdiler. Kuteybe dedi:Kendini nasıl görürsün.
Havarizad dedi: -Ey emir,beni melamet etme ki ben kılıca eli onun için vurdum ki seninle benim aramda bir hüküm zahir ola.İmdi fırsat senin oldu,bana ne öğünmek gerek,ne dilersen et. Bunun üzerine Kuteybe buyurdu.Dışarı çıkıp boynunu vurdular.

Çaygan dedi: -Ey emir,henüz gönlüm şifa bulmadı.
Kuteybe dedi: -Daha ne dilersin?
Çaygan Dedi: -Dilerim ki onunla bile olan kimselerin hepsini öldüresin.
Kuteybe dedi: -İmdi sen benim yanıma topla, ben öldüreyim.

Çaygan da hepsini tutup getirdi.Kuteybe cümlesini öldürüp mallarını aldı. Çaygan şöyle şart etmiş idi ki:Bin baş esir ve nice bin kumaş vere. İmdi Kuteybe Medinetül File girip o malı Çaygan’dan aldı.
Çaygan Kuteybe’den yardım diledi.Zira Camhüd meliki daima gelip Çaygan ile cenk ederdi.Ve Çaygan’ı gayet incitirdi.Kuteybe Abdurrahman’ı ona yardıma gönderdi.Ve Abdurrahman varıp muharebe etti ve o meliki öldürdü.Çaygan o yerleri fethedip dört bin baş esir aldılar. Kuteybe buyurdu. Hepsini öldürdüler. (Syf-349-350)
-Şaş askeri bize gece baskın etmek dilerrmiş, imdi varın onların yolunda filan yerde pusuda durun.Ve onlar çıktığı vakit üzerlerine sürünüz.Ola ki bir fetih edesiniz,dedi.Muslih b.Müslim’I bunlara kumandan tayin etti.Muslih de gelip o 700 adamı üç bölük etti.Bir bölüğünü yolun sağ yanına,bir bölüğünü sol yanına koydu ve kendisi bir bölükle yolun üzerine durdu.Gece yarısı geçince Şaş askeri çıkıp geldiler.Muslih’i yol üzerinde görünce cenge meşgul oldular.Ve o iki bölük gaziler de iki taraftan hamle edip aç kurdun koyuna girdiği gibi kafirleri tarumar ettiler.Gazilerde Şübe adlı bir bahadır yiğit vardı.Kendisini Şaş güruhuna ve kalabalığına vurdu.Onların ortalarında bir melikzadeleri vardı.Yetişip Şübe onu kulağı tözünden kılıç ile çaldı.Öyle bir çaldıkı başı top gibi havaya uçtu.Şaş askeri bu heybeti gördüklerinde hepsi bozguna uğradılar.Müslümanlar ardına düşüp onları hesapsız kırdılar.Onlardan kurtulan pek az oldu.Ve onların ekserisi Melikzadeler idi.Ziynetli ve silahlı kimselerdi.Onların başlarını ve silahlarını ve elbiselerini hepsini aldılar geri dönüp Sürür ile Kuteybe’nin yanına geldiler. Ertesi gün Kuteybe hükmetti ki cenge atılalar.
Gavrek Kuteybe’ye adam gönderip dedi: -Bu ettiğin harbi öyle zannetme ki arapların kuvveti ile edersin belki acemden benim kardeşlerimdir ki sana yardım edip cenk ederler.Yoksa harbe arapları gönder.Gör ki biz de neler ederiz,dedi.Kuteybe bu sözü işitip gadaba geldi ve münadilere çağırttı.Müslüman mübarizleri toplanıp kafirlerin üzerine yürüyüş ettiler ve buyurdu ki mancınık kurdular ve bir burcu döğe döğe yıktılar.Ve Müslümanlar o yıkılan yerden hücum ettikte kafirlerden bir bahadır er gelip o gedikte durdu her kim ileri gelse mecal vermez öldürürdü.Müslümanlarda silahşörler çok idi.Kuteybe onları çağırtıp dedi ki:Sizden kim ki o şahsı ok ile vurursa ben ona on bin dirhem veririm.O silahşörlerden biri ileri yürüyüp ok ile o şahsı atıp gözünden vurdu ve ensesinden çıktı.derhal düştü.O kişi Kuteybe’nin yanına gelip on bin dirhemi aldı.(Syf-351-352)

----------

